# Gobby Gabby



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here she is at a year old as captured by Robert Fox. She looks like butter wouldn't melt... Classic case of why it's so dangerous to judge a book by the cover!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Set 2... Lots more to come!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Set 3. Are you sick of looking yet?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Set 4. Promise we're almost done!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And thus, the picture marathon is done!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely photos of the even lovelier Gabby :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous Gabby. xxxx
Is that all the photo's we get, dont you have any more Carly.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I love these photos so much! They really capture her character- she looks like such a diva!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Believe it or not, she was a propper mardy mare when these were taken! Spitting away and tried to show the poor photographer just how white her lovely teeth were! McWillow had to brave the tiger in her laire to remove her from the photography box, as Mr Fox wans't up for trying! And you'd not know it from the photos!

CC, that's it I'm afraid, but why not compare them to my new red point boy and drool over kitten possibilities with that combination? I already am!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow !!!! stunning, one very pretty lady ._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

aw love her she looks so sweet! I can't believe what you're saying about her being so formidable


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a little poser lol

She is just gorgeous Carly, I cant wait to see the kittens she produces!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I bet you can't, Jenny! Strong possibility of tortie points... Just saying! And then there's Apache later on this year...

Thank you, ladies. Kazzer, she's a right little madam, but you wouldn't know it until you sit with her for a little bit! She's definitely a one human cat, and I'm well down that pecking order!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photos Carly - Gabby looks stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I bet you can't, Jenny! Strong possibility of tortie points... Just saying! And then there's Apache later on this year...
> 
> Thank you, ladies. Kazzer, she's a right little madam, but you wouldn't know it until you sit with her for a little bit! She's definitely a one human cat, and I'm well down that pecking order!


And Millie's aswell!!! It's going to be torture


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, nothing stopping you coming up for a visit!

Thank you, Lynn.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would visit Carly but im worried afew of your cats may end up at my house, sadly you know where i live to come and get them back. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, that makes no difference... I wouldn't chase you for them! You'd bring them back of your own accord, little monsters.

You're more than welcome to come visit any time though. In fact, I might bribe you to be my birthing partner when the fluffs are due.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Gabby overload!


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Gorgeous! And knows it!!


----------

